# Sistema de sonido hi-fi



## Efrei (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola, lo primero felicitar a los administradores y usuarios por la maravilla de foro que han logrado construir, en diversas ocasiones me ha salvado de mas de un apuro ^^

Unas cuestiones que llevo tiempo preguntándome:
-¿Un amplificador de audio de alta definición se puede alimentar con una fuente de alimentación conmutada? Un amigo me dijo que con una conmutada iba a hacer ruido...
-¿El amplificador TDA2005R tiene buena relación calidad/potencia? Es que tengo varios sueltos y habia pensado en montarlos.
-¿Alguien conoce un integrado que tenga buena calidad a unos 50W RMS?
-¿Alguien puede darme una opinión del amplificador TDA7386?
-En cuanto a preamplificador, ¿Cual me aconsejan?
-¿Alguien conoce una tienda donde comprar componentes en Madrid?

Tengo experiencia tanto en diseño de PCB en baquelita virgen como perforada, en montaje ningun problema 

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Efrei (Feb 20, 2012)

Por el momento opto por montar dos TDA2005 en puente para 20W stereo, si alguien conoce un esquema sin mucha distorsion lo agradeceria, he buscado pero no encuentro ninguno con el esquema, solo la PCB.
 Un saludo


----------



## capitanp (Feb 20, 2012)

Si quiere Hi-Fi primero cambia los integrados


----------



## Efrei (Feb 20, 2012)

¿Cual integrado seria aconsejable para aproximadamente esta potencia?(20W RMS hasta 50W RMS)

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2012)

Armate el LM1875 en puente-bridge


----------



## Efrei (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, por lo que veo en el datasheet del LM1875 pide entre 16 y 60 Voltios, ¿Seria posible alimentarlo con 12 CC?¿Cuantos amperios tragaría entonces?
 Un saludo


----------



## Holas (Feb 20, 2012)

Preamplificador montate un circuito con TL 074


----------



## Efrei (Feb 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias a ambos, ahora solo me falta hacerme con los componentes y la fuente, ¿Me serviría una conmutada de ordenador que da 15A en 12V?
 Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2012)

Efrei dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ambos, ahora solo me falta hacerme con los componentes y la fuente, ¿Me serviría una conmutada de ordenador que da 15A en 12V?
> Un saludo


 

No te sirve , porque la parte de -12 V solo da medio Ampere 

Saludos !


----------



## Efrei (Feb 22, 2012)

He visto en el datasheet que el TL 074 consume 60mA, ¿Puede ser que no haya visto el parámetro correcto?, aun así, ¿alguien tiene un esquema de una fuente simétrica simple?
 Un saludo


----------



## Sergibal (Feb 23, 2012)

Efrei, sino consigues una fuente simetrica, y si solamente la necesitas para alimentar el operacional puedes utilizar un circuto llamado ''tierra flotante''es muy util y funciona bien cuando solo cuentas con una fuente simple [sin punto medio]. Este punto llamado tierra flotante va conectado generalmente a las entradas no inversas del operacional. O caso contrario puedes utilizar un transformador no muy grande, de unos 10+10V, 1 puente de 4 diodos y dos condensadores de unos 1000 uf o 2200 uf por 25V para alimentar el operaconal.
Saludos.


----------



## Efrei (Feb 25, 2012)

No encuentro ni un solo diagrama para el TL074 T_T...... Ayuda por favor...¿Con un transformador de 100mA  puedo alimentarlo?
 Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

Efrei dijo:


> No encuentro ni un solo diagrama para el TL074 T_T...... Ayuda por favor...¿Con un transformador de 100mA puedo alimentarlo?
> Un saludo


 

¡ Me imagino la Impotencia ! 

Entonces tampoco vas a encontrar novia , te llevaríamos una a tu casa . . . 

A ver que sale de poner en el google "pre TL074"

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs_....,cf.osb&fp=9559e41b5b83c537&biw=1024&bih=606

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=vYNJT6iRB4GXtwfe37jvAg


A ver que saldría si pongo "novia" ? 

Saludos !


----------



## Efrei (Feb 26, 2012)

Gracias, se me habia olvidado poner "pre".
PD: Si buscas novia te salen vestidos de novia XD
Un saludo


----------



## imabest (Feb 28, 2012)

1.- los amplificadores de audio comerciales normalmente traen fuente conmutada, asi que no te preocupes por el ruido.

2.- si, si tiene buena calidad, potencia y costo accesible, sobre todo si los armas todos en modo bridge para un proyecto de teatro en casa. 

3.-bueno si quieres usar integrados TDA, esta el TDA1562 que te puede dar los 50W rms que quieres, solo que debes tomar en cuenta que vas a necesitar alimentarlo con algo asi de 8-10 amper a 13.3V (es un integrado para auto).

el preamplificador lo puedes armar tu mismo con amplificadores operacionales, depende mucho de tus necesidades asi que no podria decir cual es el mejor.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 28, 2012)

Buenas. Consejo. ¡No te metas con el TDA1562! jajaja. Si no necesitas que ande con baja tensión (auto) es un dolor de cabeza innecesario. El integrado en si dicen que anda muy bien, pero hay CANTIDAD de falsificaciones. En una ocasión trate de armar el circuito en cuestión, arme placas diseñadas por mi, por otros y por otros más, compre 3 integrados en casas distintas y nunca lo pude hacer andar. 

Saludos.-

PD: No era para nada el primer circuito que hacia en mi vida, ya tenia años de experiencia, asi que no fue que no anduvo por ineptitud o falta de experiencia de mi parte


----------



## imabest (Feb 29, 2012)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> ...pero hay CANTIDAD de falsificaciones....



bueno, yo estoy tomando en cuenta porque aqui en mexico hasta ahora no me ha tocado un integrado falsificado, además solo era una sugerencia a su respuesta, si es cierto que puede haber mejores integrados, y de mejor calidad como el TDA1514 que es casi tres veces mas costoso que el 1562. entonces pesaria más que te toparas con uno falsificado.


----------

